

Pew report: “Sex robots will become commonplace” - prostoalex
http://pando.com/2014/08/08/pew-report-sex-robots-will-become-commonplace/

======
goshx
I can't stop laughing of that shower head.

------
angersock
I hope so--provided they aren't programmed in C/C++.

Maybe Rust or Elixir, or something safe. Certainly not JavaScript.

